# Your Time Using Outback



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi, I was wondering if most of you feel like you are using your OB as best you can thru out the camping season. In other words does it sit wk after wk with little or not much use? 
I feel we are using ours as much as we can with having a limited vacation and wkends.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

By the end of the camping season (late October) we will have used ours 11 times. Most trips were just weekends, had one 12 day excursion and Labor Day we are stretching to 5 days.

I think we get a lot of use out of our Outback, but the weekends we are home I find myself dreaming of camping again. Last year we got out 10 times total. The winter months are a real drag, spend most of the time planning for the next summer!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We get out quite a bit, maybe 8 times during the season with one of them being for 2 weeks. We've been out once in april, twice in May, long weekend over 4th of July, two weeks to SD, maybe this weekend or next and probably once in September and once in October. We figure we're paying for it, we want to use it as much as we can.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dont start counting the days per year you use it then seeing how much per year you pay for it then look at the per day cost







. That will just drive you crazy. Besides the places you bring your Outback don't have hotels there that are half as nice and for me most of the places I go there are no Hotels.

Use it when and where you can. It is all good family time!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This year has been my best use ever, must be the new trailer.

Andover NJ........1 night weekend

Cooperstown rally...1 night weekend

Andover NJ..... 2 night weekend

Myrtle Beach......10 days and nights.

Carlisle Pa...........truck show, 3 nights

Lancaster Pa......2 night weekend

????planning Lancaster again and ?

Still to come..Firemans conv in Wildwood NJ and the following weekend in Wildwood is a Hot Rod car show on the boardwalk.

John


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have not used mine as much this year as I would like.







I have four more trips scheculed and I might be able to fit one or two more in. The OB has extending my camping season a bit..









Don't forget to add the memories that will last a lifetime into your equation. I have wonderful memories of camping when I was a child and I am hoping that I am giving those to my children as well. With all the junk kids are exposed to today just getting them out into nature with just the family and friends means a lot to me and I place a high value on that.









Happy Camping


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We should get 12 trips in this year, including a 9-day voyage through Texas. With only 5 months of camping weather in Colorado, that's pretty good.

Randy


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm with Randy. We go pretty much every weekend from the end of school (when its first warm enough to go) until the snow flies in the high country. We average 16-20 trips per season which is great for Colorado. Besides, we need the rest of the year to stay home and keep the house from falling apart from neglect during camping season!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Besides, we need the rest of the year to stay home and keep the house from falling apart from neglect during camping season


I would do minimalist landscaping and just keep it neat and camp all the time but my wife likes flowers, etc. so she won't go camping all the time because she wants to work outside. She enjoys it though and that's alright.

Mike


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Having the Outback has taken my family to more nice places that would not have visited otherwise. It gives us a good excuse to leave home for the weekend and we are always happy about our trip away.

I would love to get out more often but family life creates compromise. With a daughter in high school we are already being interrupted with the fall sports activities.

We make about 6 weekend trips and 2 full week trips in a year.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We try to get out a minimum of once a month during the season (March - October), mostly weekend trips.
So far this year we have done:

March = South Beach S.P. (4 days)
April = Fort Stevens S.P. - PNW Outbacker Spring Rally (3 days)
May = Silver Falls S.P. (3 days)
July = Nehalem Bay S.P. (4 days)

Still to come:
August = Wallowa Lake S.P. (7 days)
September = Fort Stevens S.P. - PNW Outbackers Fall Rally (3 days)

Beyond that, we hope to camp well into the fall, maybe even try some Winter camping.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Mike....send your wife down to Delaware to take care of my yard and I will go camping!!!























Do any of us spend enough time camping....of course not.

I have to work every other week-end and my wife works a 2 day/2 night so we can get whole months that one or the other of us is working.

Of course that doen't mean that I can't go without her.

Next year I get 4 weeks vacation so hopefully we will get to take more trips. We should be able to get in at least 2 or 3 more this year but we will have to see how it goes.

Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I guess we're very fortunate to live in a region that has a 12 month "season" so we can camp as often as our commitments / jobs will allow. Last year we spent about 30 nights camping and we're on pace to do the same again this year.

That'a alot of time when you add it all up and think about it. We lived on the road for a month!! What a bunch of Gypsies


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree, there's never enough time to go Outbackin' but I try to get out every couple of months or so. So far this year we've had 5 trips, I think, and getting ready for another over the Labor Day weekend to try out the new 31RQS. Then of course, I get to meet the Castle Rock Outbackers clan in October. Hopefully, get one in between, too!

Who knows, maybe even more. Except for swimming, the camping season only _*slows down *_here in the Lone Star State--it doesn't close.









One thing I do know, though, that it's sure been fun so far!









Mark


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

we purchased ours in may 2005 haven't took it out yet we will take it to a local wildlife management area sep 1 2005 and we will camp every weekend till may the 1 2006 and bring it home and set 3 months and do it again. we deer hunt and ride 4 wheelers up there


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Being a firefighter... I don' t have the luxury of WEEKENDS/HOLIDAYS off.
I almost always have to take some vacation to use our OUTBACK.

Do to a death in the family, we missed a couple of early season camping trips. Up here, the season is SHORT anyway, and I have to preplan EVERY camping trip one year in advance to get the time off.

Long story short...NO, we don't get to use it as much as we want. 
Is it still worth it? Heck yea!

We anticipate the trips that much more. We take the trailer TAILGATING to the local college football games as well. Kinda extends our 5 month camping season!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

This year we want not gotten out that munch maybe 4 trips todate
Alot of stuff to do around the house








Haven't been out since Mem Day But can't wait for next weekend in Luray
Then the following weekend Twin Grove
Then Sept 16 weekend in Canada
And Holloween weekend in Twin Grove
Last year we got out like twice a month starting around April-early Nov.

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We bought our 27 the end of May
May - Camped in the driveway
June â€" 3 days
July 4th weekend - 4 days
July â€" 5 days
Aug. â€" â€œsisterâ€ camping 4 days
Also, our kids have had SEVERAL over-nighters in the back yard with friends.
Planned â€" 
Aug. â€" Canoe/camping 3 days
Sept. â€" camping 3 days
Oct â€" â€œHalloweenâ€ camping 3 days

Our Outback will not be hibernating for the winter!
My in-laws will be taking it to a warmer climate for the winter months. 
Nevada, Arizona, New Mexicoâ€¦who knows where elseâ€¦
They will travel where the wind blows them!

Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Our goal is once a month during the camping season. Around here camping season is March through November so about 9 times a year.

Reverie


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Unfortunately, we haven't been camping since February. Many different reasons, but mainly a number of deaths in the family and prparing to build a new house/sell the current one.

Someday though

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glenn,

Sorry to hear about your losses. You and yours have my sympathy.

Take care,

Mark


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We haven't used it NEARLY as much as we should be. Have been out only twice so far this year with 2 more planned. Several overnighters with the kids in the yard though. I assume those count too...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Don't worry Glenn. Sounds like you'll be living in the Outback FULL TIME soon enough


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well the Raptor joined us in February of this year, on our way home we figured we'd already spent 33 nights in it, and still have another 7-10 nights before December planned. We had about 33 nights on our Outback too. All in all we find plenty of time, but we also try to schedule it just like anything else.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

18 nights so far .....

3 nights - Pigeon Forge Tenn- March
1 night - Marion NC - April
2 nights- Cherokee NC - May
6 nights- Myrtle Beach SC- June
6 nights- Piegon Forge Tenn-August

3 more -Cherokee NC - Labor day Weekend
And a few 2 night weekends between Sept & Nov.

Still not enough !!!!!!!!

Who ever came up with work five days, off two , didnt own a camper !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We got our OB 5ver in March of this year. Here is a run down of our trips so far ... all our trips have been within southern and centeral California.

Lake Casistas - 3 days
Bass Lake - 7 days
Lake Lopez - 4 days
Hume Lake - 6 days
Lake Lopez - 4 days
Lake Morena - 3 days
Lake Jennings - 3 days

Heading for Bass Lake in 5 days ... will be there for 4 days.

Also, while not a real camping trip our first 3 nights in our new OB was while parked in the driveway ... we had the house tented for termites and we figured why pay for a hotel.

We are seriousely considering a 3-4 week trip in about 9 months to FL with lots of stops between here and there.

We bought our OB to use and enjoy and that's what we're doing. If we could find a nice camping area closer we would be using it more. Anyone know of a good spot close to Huntington Beach ... besides the beach ... let us know.

Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Jeff&Dort (Jun 18, 2005)

Like others have said we have a short season in ND . In June we stayed 4 days in Itaska St. Park in Minn., and a weekend in Medora. July saw a weekend at Beaver Lake St. Park in ND and 3 days at Ashtubula Resvoir N. of Valley City ND as well as our 10 day trip to Montana. August will take us to Fort Lincohn St. Park in central ND and we hope for a 4 day trip to Northern Yellowstone in mid Sept.


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

27 days this summer for us. The furnace got a workout this May but kept up. At 30 degrees the windows really fog up bad. Mostly traveled to Fargo, ND and Fergus Falls, MN. Went hunting 60 miles South of Bismarck in June. Went on a 10 day trip to the Black Hills in July. Stayed at Hart Ranch there and was very impressed. We are planning on seeing the colors in MN this fall.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

There is never enough time to use the Outback to its full potential, but we are nonetheless satisfied to be Outback owners. We bought in 3/04 and have taken two long vacations of over 2 weeks each, both trips to the Phoenix area and points in between as well as Vegas and the Grand Canyon. It seems the weekends come and go so fast, and the months march on, and before we know it, it has been a month since our last trip. We are planning to go on a long weekend in Sept and hope to use it more this winter. Last winter, we also were tied up with illnesses in the family and moving my parents here to be near us.

I don't think we can put a price on the fun and relaxation that our Outback has brought us. We love it!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I don't use ours as much as we want. We will be up to 6 times this year. Next year should be more....I got an extra week vacation coming. So next year will be all the 3 day weekends,plus 3 weeks vacation somewhere far away


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

...also since we got rid of the hybrid...my personal camping spot is a little tight getting in to now. We have 30 acres on the river in NC ,but the access road need to be a little wider so the OB doesn't get scratched. Another winter project...once the ticks /snakes are gone! Anyone up for some primative camping? Near Asheboro


----------



## johnny l (Oct 19, 2005)

could you live in full time if you was use to small spaces 26ft


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

johnny l said:


> could you live in full time if you was use to small spaces 26ft
> [snapback]59568[/snapback]​


I would need at least a 30 ft and would lean more towards a 5 th wheel
for full timing... Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

We bought ours on July 28th, parked it in our drive way. We moved in it on the 29th and have been living in it ever since. (We were flooded out by Ivan) We towed it to Quincy, FL for 2 days to escape Katrina, then set her right back up in our drive way. We should be back in our house in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## johnny l (Oct 19, 2005)

Pakeboy2 said:


> We bought ours on July 28th, parked it in our drive way. We moved in it on the 29th and have been living in it ever since. (We were flooded out by Ivan) We towed it to Quincy, FL for 2 days to escape Katrina, then set her right back up in our drive way. We should be back in our house in 3-4 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 action thanks pakeboy2


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

With our Outback we had 11 trips and about 34 nights in one year, with the Raptor we're already close to 40 nights. Before we winterize we'll be at least 46 nights.

So overall I'm very happy with the amount of use we are getting from our campers. Even if its a weekend trip its a break from the norm and allows us to relax.


----------

